# problème d'erreur 3194 avec l'Ipad



## salimb83 (23 Décembre 2013)

salut tout le monde;

J'ai un *Ipad 4 wifi 32 Go*, hier soir j'ai essayé de le jailbreaker avec le nouveau jailbreak *dévasion *( sachant que j'etais sous* l'IOS 7.0.4*), et comme presque tout le monde, j'ai pas réussi le jailbreak et je me suis bloqué sur la pomme; 
après, je l'ai mis sur mode DFU pour le restaurer via iTunes, et là ce message m'apparait : "*L'iPad "Ipad" n'a pas pu être restauré. Une erreur inconnue s'est prduite (3194)*"
j'ai supprimé les deux derniers lignes sur le fichier Hosts de "windowns/system32/drivers/etc
j'ai debloqué le pare feu et meme l'antivirus

mais pas de résultats 

Aidez moi svp


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Décembre 2013)

Bienvenue dans le monde du jailbreak ou les pommes se transforment en briques.... Reste plus qu'à t'en servir en presse papier...


----------



## MaitreYODA (23 Décembre 2013)

Bonne chance à toi! Je suis impatient d'avoir la solution à ton problème. Ça m'intéresse au cas où... 
Tu n'as plus qu'à rééssayé une fois de plus.


----------



## Argeuh (23 Décembre 2013)

Réponse de Apple: Affichage de l?erreur 3194 ou du message « Cet appareil n?est pas compatible avec la version sollicitée »


----------



## salimb83 (23 Décembre 2013)

@ Argeuh :
que voulez vous dire par "elle n'est pas compatible ?!! explique

j'ai changé le PC en disant peut etre que je pourrai reussir la restauration dans un autre pc 
mais je suis tombé dans un autre erreur "1603 et des fois 1604, c'est quoi ça ?
svp


----------



## salimb83 (24 Décembre 2013)

revenons à l'erreur 3194 sur mac, c'est quoi cette galère, y'a t-il quelqu'un qui pourra me dire que dois je faire ?!!


----------



## salimb83 (24 Décembre 2013)

ces erreurs que j'ai eu "1603" et "1604", vous n'avez pas une idée comment je pourrai m'en debarasser, mon ipad est tjrs bloqué sur la pomme ac ecran noir :'(
quand meme, y'a pas une personne qui pourra m'aider ?!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h33 ----------

je les ai avec un iTunes versions précédentes, 10.0.5, j'ai lis sur les forum que la dernière version ne permet pas la restauration sur un ios jailbreaké


----------



## MaitreYODA (24 Décembre 2013)

Tu devrais poster ton problème dans la section jailbreak, tu seras surement mieux renseigné qu'ici.


----------

